# Ok...... one....



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

is a roo. He has started trying to crow. I'm not sure whether it's Petunia (Pete) or Violet (Vinnie). I was too far away from the coop to see who was doing it.


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

I have a couple that I can not tell what that are. I think they are roosters. Not crowing yet but I wonder if I posted a picture if someone here could tell by the feathers. It is a site seeing the first one that crows.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

That's cute Tiny House.  I can just picture it. Hope you can figure out one which soon. 

Post some pics teddy. There are some well experienced chicken owners on here who really know their stuff. One of them is usually able to tell right away from a good clear picture.


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

Sometimes I have had a flock of pullets, and end up with one trying to crow for a few weeks.


----------

